
CDK for Terraform: Enabling Python and TypeScript Support - aliscott
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/cdk-for-terraform-enabling-python-and-typescript-support/
======
mech422
Hmm - Wonder how much pulumi[1] influenced this? Or perhaps Hashi just figures
this is easier then trying to add all the HCL features people are requesting?

I gotta admit, I find HCL to be the worst part of Terraform.

[1] [https://www.pulumi.com/](https://www.pulumi.com/)

